# most complex motets or missa of renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bet Josquin ,gombert come first wwwhat about the other, kilometric lenght motets that are proggy,wwhat about it , italian dosen like proggy long motets Palestrina average motets is under 3.30!!

grrrim so mad at italian what about the lenght the progression flemish though you guys, why the hells an italian motets always short, sorry italian i had inner demons to exorcized...

Why why why???

Deprofundis waant crazy,, and i most admit english motets are long too , like dutch,yes, so this mean there superior in quality, more progression , vocal dissonance, adventureous.

I love you guys :tiphat:

MOE in classical section please kind admin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good one Dep but I'm note sure what this is about


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't have a clue on this one. Maybe our resident expert on anything proggy, The Deacon, can help with the answers?


----------

